# Can you register a ND if only one parent is registered?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello all! I am new to this board and to goats in general. I am getting my very first babies this year! I have a pair of twins out of a registered ND buck but their mama( also ND) isn't registered and I don't have any info to get her registered. Is there any registry that will register the babies when mom is not? I have goats primarily for milk and can't wait to try cheese, etc. so the only reason for registering would be to sale the babies, not for showing or anything like that. TIA!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No you cant register them sadly 

but they can make some family nice pets or milkers (if does)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

There is a way BUT its soooooo confusing and takes a really long time, and you can ONLY get the goats registered in certain registries, not the big ones like ADGA, AGS and NDGA


----------

